# Baking/Pastry schools in Italy



## thatangelagirl (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello!

I have scoured the forums and havent been able to find anything about pastry schools in Italy. Forgive me if its been discussed and I couldnt find it.

I will be living in Italy while my husband goes to school and desperately want to start a new career as a pastry chef. This is a huge career change for me (ex-roadie) and I am just starting out. I would much rather have some school training (even if its on a very basic level) before trying an apprenticeship.

I am not adverse to heading somewhere else in Europe that might have a reputable and well-rounded program, but Italy is my first choice as to be close to my husband.

Help?

Thank you!!


----------



## mariathebaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I would love to know if you finally moved to Italy and start Paticceria in Italy.

Hope you did!

Greetings....

Maria


----------



## pastry lady (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey!!! I'm also desperately looking for pastry schools in Italy. I'm just wondering if you had any luck? I would love some insight. If possible I would like to find a school in rome but if thats not possible then I'm open to options. 

Any info is helpful 

Thanks!!!


----------

